# What color is this mini horse?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

So for my birthday which is today I picked myself out two lil mini fillys. And I was curious on her color I know mini's can have some interesting genetics. I was thinking maybe she was silver? And I'm also getting a little black one any ideas on what could be causing the white pattern on her face. Thanks!
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

he looks like a Grulla. That's the closest color I can come to with him.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw no dun factor though unless its hidden by the fuzzys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I saw no dun factor though unless its hidden by the fuzzys
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Grulla's aren't duns, they are kind of like their own color. But it's definitely not a dun.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Grullo is dun factor acting on a black coat, which is why they are also called "Black Dun" by some people. Grullo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I don't see any dun on this guy, but minis seem to be their own color world!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Grullo's ARE duns. Grullo is dun on black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

wow, I learn somethin' new every day! lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

There were a couple if cute grulla minis with frame. But you could see thier dorsal very distinctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmm, I honestly can't come up with a color for that one! Maybe you are right some form of silver, I have heard its common in minis. 
And that black could be a form of Sabino? Not positive, I will be interested in seeing others opinions.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

My first thought day is silver bay of some sort.. it's always harder to tell in the winter coats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a dun, but I had no idea that Grulla's were related to Dun's. I have a "the color of horses" book, and grulla isn't even under Dun. But then Wiki says it is. Very interesting.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My guess is silver dapple.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

amberly said:


> I have a dun, but I had no idea that Grulla's were related to Dun's. I have a "the color of horses" book, and grulla isn't even under Dun. But then Wiki says it is. Very interesting.


Dun is a dilution gene. Dun on black is grulla. Dun on bay is bay dun I know a lot of people just call them duns, dun on sorrel is a red dun. But it can also be on other colors, buckskins, palominos, cremellos, perlinos and so on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a dunskin that I own. He's a buckskin with the dun gene or a bay dun with a creme gene however you wanna think about it. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I'm glad that I'm not the only one confused on what color that filly is. Even the owner wasn't exactly sure what to call her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

How could you only get two? I would've came home with the whole herd If I'd seen all of them...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

EthanQ said:


> How could you only get two? I would've came home with the whole herd If I'd seen all of them...


Lol I know they were so adorable! But two is reasonable for now. I wouldn't be surprised if I need up with a few more. I had a lot of fun playing with them in the pasture. The lady lives down the road I could always go back for more later. Haha.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> How could you only get two? I would've came home with the whole herd If I'd seen all of them...


Exactly!! I think we're going to have make a rule on this forum that people are not allowed to post pics of minis anymore. I'm starting to plot how to incorporate mini stalls in my barn. :shock:

Colour wise - wouldn't happen to be chocolate palomino?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Exactly!! I think we're going to have make a rule on this forum that people are not allowed to post pics of minis anymore. I'm starting to plot how to incorporate mini stalls in my barn. :shock:
> 
> Colour wise - wouldn't happen to be chocolate palomino?


Hmm I dunno it could be a pally but the color just didn't seem right. It's a color similar to grullo but there was no dun factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know much about genetics, but I say grullo, here is a picture of a grullo minature weanling:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't think that weanling is straight grullo either, as I see no primative markings. Red duns have a mane and tail darker than their body color, though the colors are closer in a winter coat. Bay duns have a black mane and tail. Black duns also have a dark mane and tail in all the pictures I've seen unless there's something else going on like cream or silver adding to the mix.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think it's creme causing the color in the filly I didn't see any creme diluted horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color were the sire and dam? that would rule out a lot...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> I don't know much about genetics, but I say grullo, here is a picture of a grullo minature weanling:


That mini has silver going on. That's why his mane, tail, and eyelashes are white. I can't tell from that picture though whether it is a silver grullo or silver black though.


Anyway, Peppy: Minis are the worst. Any idea what color its parents are? Or any chance you could get a summer photo?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No I don't think she has any summer pictures let me look through those photos I think I took a picture if the mom. I wasn't sure what the color the stud was he was weird colored too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty I think that the foal is just a silver black.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok on the second page on the far left with the picture with me in it the mare with the blaze next to the sorrel paint colt. That's the fillys dam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> In all honesty I think that the foal is just a silver black.


Ok that's what I was leaning towards as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Mushroom! New Dilution or Silver Variant?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

OurLizardsHope said:


> Mushroom! New Dilution or Silver Variant?


That's pretty close 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Except "mushroom" has had no actual research done on it except that people have noticed it in UK Shetlands. This is a miniature.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

If you find out, let me know. My weanling mini is the same color! He was born a slate gray color with gray mane and tail, but now with his winter coat he's that weird lighter mouse color. He's never shown signs of a dorsal stripe...his mom was a flaxen sorrel and his dad was a chocolate palomino... I've been DYING to find out what his color is! I've added some pics of him from over the summer as well. The last pic is him the day he was born.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is momma


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Momma is cute!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

According to the color calculator website the only two colors that Red Cedar's mini could be are chestnut or palomino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Red Cedar, do you have a pic of the sire?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No I don't he tobiano mousey grey color. He didn't come up like the other horses so I only saw him from a distance. He looked to be a silver carrier.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I was thinking splash on the paint? 
I was actually thinking mushroom as well, but Im not as informed, so I dont know the possiblities of it.

Red, That screams Silver grullo to me. lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not certain but since she has several grullo Mini's I want to he was silver grullo tobiano with a Overo white gene cause of his blaze. That's my guess on the sire.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Red Cedar, do you have a pic of the sire?


I'm not sure if I do or not.... I will check!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

This is the only photo I have of him that came from the breeder...


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Red Cedar, if he's indeed "chocolate" palomino, then your mini _could_ likely be the same. Technically it would be sooty palomino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks like a silver as well, and with your foal looking like a silver Red Cedar that is what I would say they are.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool! Thanks guys! I totally didn't mean to hijack this thread, though.... sorry about that!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

with mini's do you judge their color based on the color they are when the have a full fuzzy coat or when they are shaved? There is a mini at our barn that with his full coat on, was a bay. He was shaved for a show & he now is what I would call slate gray with black mane & tail


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Shaved coats, no matter what the breed, should never be used to determine color.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

@ The OP: 
I wonder if its possible he's a grulla (although I doubt it) since there are other definite grulla's there?

On the cuteness note; those two with the splashed faces kill me! How could you pass those up? My mini is a boring chestnut. 
Why did you choose the ones you did anyway? Just out of curiosity. Was it personality? That's how I chose mine at our local dealer, which looks just like where these guys are, except there's like 40 minis at ours.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> @ The OP:
> I wonder if its possible he's a grulla (although I doubt it) since there are other definite grulla's there?
> 
> On the cuteness note; those two with the splashed faces kill me! How could you pass those up? My mini is a boring chestnut.
> Why did you choose the ones you did anyway? Just out of curiosity. Was it personality? That's how I chose mine at our local dealer, which looks just like where these guys are, except there's like 40 minis at ours.


 They only had a few yearlings for sale they had two blacks, the sorrel pinto, and the lil colt were discussing. And I picked the two who has the most curiosity to come to me and let me touch them some. They haven't been handled much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> They only had a few yearlings for sale they had two blacks, the sorrel pinto, and the lil colt were discussing. And I picked the two who has the most curiosity to come to me and let me touch them some. They haven't been handled much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good way of choosing, my mini was in a feild with like 15 minis her age and we chose by which one came to the fence to say hello.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Good way of choosing, my mini was in a feild with like 15 minis her age and we chose by which one came to the fence to say hello.


Yeah the ones that are most curious about humans are definitely easier to train and get used to people whether they are big horses or cute lil mini's. These will be my first mini's I'm so excited! I already got thier area all set up for them.  I'll take more pics as soon they come home.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

those little bald faced ones are too darn cute. I would say either silver or grulla. Grulla hair is the same color from tip to root. So you may be able to rule out Grulla if the hair is not the same color.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> Grulla hair is the same color from tip to root. So you may be able to rule out Grulla if the hair is not the same color.


No, it's not. Grulla/o, just like any other colour, is subject to variation in the actual colour of the hair shaft, due to environmental conditions. Look at this little guy, who has been clipped on the neck and head, leaving his body unclipped. The variation there is very visible. This is why clipped horses are usually a different shade to when they are unclipped - the hair shafts are very rarely the same shade from root to tip.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll take more pics of them when they come home this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got 4 mini's a black mare with a white top lip small white roaning on her face and I think bird catcher spots on her back and her foal a smokey black with the same white top lip and a chestnut with a flaxen/silver mane and a plain bay does the silver ever happen on chestnut?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like frame causing the white in the face to me


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Janna said:


> Looks like frame causing the white in the face to me


Very possible there were several frame carriers in the herd.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I just got 4 mini's a black mare with a white top lip small white roaning on her face and I think bird catcher spots on her back and her foal a smokey black with the same white top lip and a chestnut with a flaxen/silver mane and a plain bay does the silver ever happen on chestnut?


Chestnuts can carry the silver gene, but it doesn't show up on the coat as it has no effect on red hair.


----------

